# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Puthja e vdekjes - ndarja proze 2010

## shigjeta

*“Puthja e vdekjes”*

Siandra u ul mbi barin e lagur në majë të kodrës. Qyteti dukej më bukur nga aty, ndërsa poshtë ndriçohej nga drita e hënës së plotë. Ky kishte qenë gjithmonë vendi i tyre. Ata u takuan këtu, poshtë, ndër secilin ndrim hënëje, çdo errësireje, çdo mundësie. Së bashku ata rrinin ulur,  përshpëritur për ëndrrat e tyre dhe të gjitha gjërat që do bënin kur do plakeshin. Disa mendonin  që është e frikshme që ata kishin zgjedhur  mu këtë vend, aq afër varrezave, por ata e dinin se ishte vendi më i përsosur.
Sonte, ajo ishte ëm. Duke gëlltitur një lotë të humbur nga faqja e saj ajo bërtiti ndër lotë. “Kjo është e padrejtë”.
Një shtresë e mjegulltë bie në perden e syve të saj. Qëndronte e paralizuar pa e ditur se çfarë po bënte këtu, kë po priste, dhe ku do prekte shpirti i saj ende pa’prehur në këtë rrëmujë mendore. Koha ndalon, ndërsa ajo ndjen sesi diçka madhore filloj të rritej brenda saj.  Diçka si devijim. Edhe sa kohë e humbur do kalonte nga ajo rrugë e drejtë dhe e ngushtë drejtë errësirës!. Devijimi nxiste një rreze shprese. Ndoshta në errësirë ajo mund të gjente një copë drite dhe këtu do përfundonte shëtitja e saj e përjetshme. Dhe ndoshta, në , do mund të pushonte njëherë e mirë zemrën dhe shpirtin e lodhur.
Por, a kishte Siandra këtë guxim?
A kishte guximin që të largohej nga gjurmët e dhëmbjeve të saja, ku  ishte një jetë e pa’jetë?
A kishte guximin që të qëndronte në të panjohurën ku fundi ishte vetëm mundësi? 
 “E dija që do ishe këtu”.
Zëri ishte shumë i butë, një përshpëritje në erë. Të dridhurat vërshuan tërë trupin e saj ndërsa tundi kokën. “Dhe unë e dija që ti nuk do ishe.”
“Por, unë jam.”
Gjethet shushuriten pas saj me të filluar era. Ajo u kthye, duke shiqur në hijet, derisa lotët vërshuan sytë e saj. “Ti nuk je këtu..Do dëshiroja…por”
Era largoj flokët e saj, përpara se t’i vendoste përsëri në qafë,“Ti më ke dashur, apo jo?”
Ajo mbyti një rënkim dhe lëshojë fytyrën e saj në duart e njoma. “ Nuk munda të ta them! Nuk e dija se si.”. Fjalët e saja ishin të buta, një përgjigje që ajo nuk e kuptojë që do e ipte.
Ajo ndjeu që aty, një ledhatim përgjatë fytyrës së saj. Mjekrra e saj u ngrit, duke kërkuar prekjen e aq shumë dëshiruar.
“Siandra, Siandra ime e dashur. Sa shumë që më ke munguar”.
ët e saja u thanë dhe fryma u këput diku në fytë. Ajo mund t’a ndjente atë. Aromën e freskët të lëkurës së tij; aluzionin djegës të kolonjës së tij.
“Të ndjejë”. Gishtat e saj lundronin në errësirë, “, të ndjejë!”
“Jam këtu.” Zëri i tij kësaj here ishte më i ë. Ajo mund të ndjente peshën e pëllëmbës së tij në fytyrën e saj, frymën e tij në veshin e saj. “Nuk do të të lë kurr”.
Ajo bërtiti, me zërin e saj të lëkundur, “Por ti e bëre! Ti më ke lënë këtu vetëm!”
Një korb thirri pas saj, krahët e të cilit lehtësisht rrihnin derisa binte poshtë. Ajo nuk kishte nevojë të dinte se ku u ulë, ajo mund të ndjente vështrimin edhe pas shpinës së saj.
“Hapi sytë, Siandra. Hapi sytë dhe shiqo që unë nuk të kam lënë”.
Frika e përfshiu të tërën. Ajo e dinte që ai kishte ikur; ajo kishte qëndruar aty derisa lopata e fundit plotë dhe kishte rënë mbi arkivolin e tij. Ajo kishte qëndruar në shi, me lotët  e saj përzier me pikat e ftohta të lagështisë që binte nga retë. Por sonte ishte një natë magjike, çdogjë mund të ndodhte!. Qetësisht dhe ngadalë hapi sytë e saja.
Në fillim nuk pa asgjë, vetëm disa lëvizje mashtruese poshtë saj. Pastaj një dredhje tymi nga e majta kapi vëmendjen e saj. Dukej e ndritur në dritë të hënës, një e dredhë e butë që vinte nga toka.
“Eja tek unë, Siandra”
Me të rrahura të llahtarshme, Siandra ndoqi gjurmët e tymit, duke u kthyer ngadalë. Ajo e dinte nga të shkonte, ishte instinkti ajo që përcillte.
Pema ishte në të majtë të saj, përtej portave të varrezave. Ajo vështronte në të, duke kërkuar korbin që ajo e dinte se do ta gjente aty. 
Krakëllitja e korbit fuqizohej ndërsa ajo afrohej, “Po vijë, Dior”.
Era filloj të furfullitej më fortë se herën e parë ndërsa ajo ndjeu pikën e parë të shiut në fytyrën e saj. Mori hapa të ngadalshëm, të pasigurtë por pa frikë. Ra në gjunjë mu përpara pemës dhe shtriu dorën e saj për të prekur gdhendjen aty. Siandra dhe Diori ishin ende aty, ende thellë skalitur, dhe zemra që rrethonte emrat e tyre ende lakuar në mënyrë të përkryer.
“Më shiko, Siandra. Unë jam këtu, por ti duhesh të vish tek unë.”
Duke ngritur kokën, ajo shikoi përreth. Atje. Tek hijet. Ai ishte aty. Siandra buzëqeshi dhe u ngrit ngadalë nga gjunjët. Hezitoj vetëm për një çast të vetmin, e më pas mori hapin drejtë figurës në errësirë. “Dior?”
“Siandra, eja te unë”. Ajo mund të shihte zgjatjen e krahëve të tij, duart e tija të hapura vetëm për të, “Do doje të jesh me mua?”
Ajo ndaloj. Gjaku i saj pulsonte pa kontroll, duke e tërhequr drejt tij. Ajo e donte zërin e tij. Gjithmonë e kishte dashur. Ishte qetësues, i ëmbël, ngjirur. Ripërtrirë, ajo lëvizi shpejtë tek hijet.
Krahët e tij rrethuan atë në hapin e saj drejtë tij. Siandra ndjeu atë, në mishë, në palc, ndërsa ai kishte varrosur fytyrën e tij në qafën e saj. “Të kam pritur aq gjatë, Siandra.”.
Por diçka nuk ishte në rregullë. Ai shijonte diç ndryshe. Ishte i tëri i ftohtë, shumë ftohtë. Por prap, ajo u ngjit në të, edhepse shqisat e saja britnin që ajo të ikte. “Më mungon aq shumë!” Ajo qau fjalët e saja në gjoksin e tij, duke mbërthyer krahët e saja përreth tij. “Mos më le më kurr, të lutëm, mos më le.”
Siandra ndjeu dremitjen e tij, ndjeu buzët e tij, të akullta, por ende të plota dhe të buta përderisa puthte mbi buzët e saj. “Më pranon, dashuri?”
“Po, oh Dior, Të dua aq shumë! Ndërsa dridhej u largua për pak sa për t’a shikuar njëherë mirë.
 tij përshkoi flokët e saj, duke e shtrënguar çmendurisht, ndërsa s’pushonte së rreshturi duke shikuar në sy përlotur. Sytë e tij ndrisnin, të kuqe dhe të verdhë në errësirë. “Përjetsisht, dashuri! Ne kurr s’do ndahemi më”.
Siandra mbylli sytë, duke përcjellur ritmin e afërsis dhe ndjesisë së brishtë që ndjente çdo atom i saj. Një çast. Një frymë. Hiç më shumë. Dhe ja ku qëndronte, prap, vetëm, përqafuar me erën e asaj nate që kishte marr çmendinë kudo përreth. Derisa lotët rridhnin faqeve të saj, dhe digjnin edhe dheun ku binin, ajo përshpëritit,  “Përjetsisht, dashuri!. Deri në amshim!.”

----------

